# Using on hand motors



## OIB-HENRY (Feb 26, 2013)

I have on hand several electric motors. Have successful table Routers, vertical drum or shapers been shop built with motors, belt and pulleys?


----------



## bigegg (Aug 20, 2011)

I think that a vertical drum sander is a definite possibility - I remember seeing one in shopnotes(?) magazine.

As to a spindle moulder (shaper) or router - I wouldn't even attempt it.
The slightest imbalance in the cutter head by a loose bearing or misaligned shaft will cause it to shake to pieces, or at the very least impossible to use.

However - some ideas might be gleaned on other projects by searching "Gingery Tools" on google- Dave Gingery did a range of books about building various metalworking tools using home cast aluminium - the ideas can be used to make stuff from timber, concrete, and/or bought-in steel bar.
Off the top of my head, he covered:
Lathe 
Horizontal Milling Machine (Molding planer)
Drill Press
Shaper (probably not any good for wood)


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

A disc sander is certainly doable. I made one with a spare motor.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I took a dead router and used a 1 hp 3450 motor to turn it with. Some pictures are in my uploads. It works reasonably well. One of these days I'll make a more sophisticated setup out of it.


----------

